# What is a "good show" for your band?



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

What's important for you in a show? Number of person attending? Good sound? Not to many mistakes? Stage performance?


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

Coustfan'01 said:


> What's important for you in a show? Number of person attending? Good sound? Not to many mistakes? Stage performance?


All of the above, really.
My band has had shows where it certainly wasn't our best performance, but the crowd was into it, and other times when I thought we all out smoked, but the crowd just wasn't as responsive as other times.
Usually, however, when we were into it, the crowd responded. We tended to bring our "best game" when the crowd was big, but often times when the pressure was off, the music soared higher.
I guess that's making a short answer long for you, eh?


----------



## mysweetshadow747 (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't really care how many people are there, because in this city, having anybody show up to a metal show without there being insane amounts of hype is awesome. As long as we, the band, are happy with the performance and the crowd is responsive, I'm happy with it. It's impossible for there to not be crowd response if you have a good setlist of covers included with your original material... I find that a few covers helps a clueless crowd get more acquainted with the band on a more intimate level, and usually by the end of our sets the floor is packed and everybody's moshing or headbanging because we've warmed them up with a little Pantera or Lamb of God before diving into our originals. So as long as we've played well, we're happy. (Except for the drummers... they're never happy haha)


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Playing well is obviously important. What I find most important though, is crowd and bar-owner response. Part of the reason I sold out and joined a country band last fall was to see that crowd response again. There is nothing better than seeing an absolutely packed dance-floor. Even if I don't think we're on our game but the floor is hopping, it's worth it. Conversly, I (and the rest of my band concurs) that it is so hard to play well and play inspired when the bar is empty or you can tell that the band is interfering with their conversations.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

For me, it's mostly thinking we pulled off a good show, good sound, nailed all, or most at least, of the songs, had a good energy level, had fun. 

Having a big crowd is great, but even if it's a small crowd, they still expect you to deliver. So I never let the size of the crowd bother me.

From the 2 nights on the weekend, we gained 3 potential gigs, that's nice. And good feedback from the people is nice too.


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow , you guys sure have high standards.

We say it's a good show when we have fun with the crowd, or play really well , or sound great and get people...By your standards all of our shows suck 

Well , you have to be optimistic :smile:


----------

